# Who traded these hybrids in?



## fishopolis

does anyone know who traded these hybrid cichlids in to whitby big al's? it was someone who was/is trying to breed red texas cichlids, and last week i took these two guys home (first post and first time trying to attach pix... hope it works)...




























(hybrid haters can't we all just get along)...


----------



## BillD

So you now have fish, you don't even know the origin of, or what they are. That is why many of us hate hybrids.


----------



## blackninja

fishopolis said:


> does anyone know who traded these hybrid cichlids in to whitby big al's? it was someone who was/is trying to breed red texas cichlids, and last week i took these two guys home (first post and first time trying to attach pix... hope it works)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (hybrid haters can't we all just get along)...


They are definitely not from the Ninja Productions but if it good enough for a 20 million dollar Operation like BA. I am sure we will be seeing many more. 
Here is one from the Ninja Productions. There is no mistaking here if you paid for a red texas you will get a red texas. LoL.


----------



## TBemba

BillD said:


> So you now have fish, you don't even know the origin of, or what they are. That is why many of us hate hybrids.


Like most pets. We will never know the complete history of the fish but to mostly they are pets and are not intended for breeding purposes. I say if you enjoy them and it doesn't cause health issues to the fish then whats the issue?


----------



## dl88dl

TBemba said:


> Like most pets. We will never know the complete history of the fish but to mostly they are pets and are not intended for breeding purposes. I say if you enjoy them and it doesn't cause health issues to the fish then whats the issue?


+1 even hybrids makes good pets.

BTW, the above pictures does look like a blood parrot and a green texas.

Also, I found a Ad from Kijiji who is selling a red texas and he is from Whitby and this might be the source -

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-pets-for-sale-sell-red-texas-cichlid-fish-W0QQAdIdZ232694965


----------



## blackninja

TBemba said:


> Like most pets. We will never know the complete history of the fish but to mostly they are pets and are not intended for breeding purposes. I say if you enjoy them and it doesn't cause health issues to the fish then whats the issue?


So very true. I bought fish from LFS who did not even know they were selling fish long listed in the endangered fish list, some were even extinct in the wild. Then there were situations where the fish are mislabeled because they are not familiar with those species and take the word of the supplier or the person trading in the fish. Hybrids are a lot easier to recognize. 
The member just wanted to know who traded those red texas fish in to BA. Is that cause enough for some to hate the fish, next it will be the store that sold it, then the customer who bought it and finally the breeder. Too many haters on fish forums. It is just a hobby guys. 
What is there to hate about something so beautiful.


----------



## dl88dl

That is a awesome looking fish...now if you can get the kok to grow


----------



## blackninja

dl88dl said:


> That is a awesome looking fish...now if you can get the kok to grow


Thanks Dave. I am trying to get that kok to grow. Notice how it is responding to m finger. LoL.


----------



## BettaBeats

just want to say to the OP (original poster)..

Picture 2 is UH-MAZING. Really like the face of the fish


----------



## wtac

Hey Ninja, we spoke @Finatics last summer. I know a neat/beautiful looking fish when I see it . Too bad it's a hybrid...j/k


----------



## blackninja

wtac said:


> Hey Ninja, we spoke @Finatics last summer. I know a neat/beautiful looking fish when I see it . Too bad it's a hybrid...j/k


I remember you bud. Where have you been all this time? The beauty of it being a hybrid is it is one of a kind and only I have it in my tank. There are some things even money cannot buy. LoL.


----------



## characinfan

They are cute fish. I hope they have nice lives.


----------



## blackninja

characinfan said:


> They are cute fish. I hope they have nice lives.


Canada is now a leader in Genetically Modified Salmon which by any definition is a hybrid.. Check Link:http://www.cbc.ca/canada/prince-edward-island/story/2010/09/10/pei-gmo-salmon-aquabounty-584.html. Soon to be FDA approved for consumption in the US like all the other hybrid foods such as soya and corn. This is going beyond the fish hobby so some of our members should take the effort to update their knowledge and keep up with the times.


----------



## Zebrapl3co

blackninja said:


> Canada is now a leader in Genetically Modified Salmon which by any definition is a hybrid.. Check Link:http://www.cbc.ca/canada/prince-edward-island/story/2010/09/10/pei-gmo-salmon-aquabounty-584.html. Soon to be FDA approved for consumption in the US like all the other hybrid foods such as soya and corn. This is going beyond the fish hobby so some of our members should take the effort to update their knowledge and keep up with the times.


Well then, let's start with one of our member keeping up with his knowlege of knowing the between hybrid food and genetically altered food! 

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## BillD

Canada is not a leader in GM salmon. Those are American fish being raised in Canada, to place any risk outside the US. A friend of mine worked at one of those salmon farms on the east coast, and you couldn't force him to eat any of them.


----------



## steve

*I know exactly where they came from.*

The fish in the very first pics in this thread are the result of a cross between a parrot and a texas. I was given 6 or 7 from the same spawn just before the rest were traded to Big Al's.
The fish I received turned out much nicer than the ones in the pics at the top of this thread. I am grateful to the person that gave them to me. I will try to post pics of my fish. The second and fifth pics are obviously not related to the fish in question but ALL the rest are.


----------



## blackninja

BillD said:


> Canada is not a leader in GM salmon. Those are American fish being raised in Canada, to place any risk outside the US. A friend of mine worked at one of those salmon farms on the east coast, and you couldn't force him to eat any of them.


More genetically modified animals from Canada: http://news.guelphmercury.com/News/article/692604


----------



## fishopolis

thx steve,

i was pretty sure they were parrot x texas, and now it's confirmed.. i like ur pix! esp. the 2 that are facing off in your pic #6. lemme know if u ever decide to let them go. i could use a female.

my little pale one actually is looking better now.










do you know if the texas in that original cross was carpinte or cyanoguttatum? i did the exact same cross 2 yrs ago (parrot female x carpinte male). these are the parents and some of the offspring:


----------



## blackninja

I am glad to see you guys posting pictures of your creations. Keep it coming. LoL.


----------



## steve

I never did see the male. It died before I picked up the juveniles. The person that gave me the fish likely did not know much about it. It was a purely accidental cross. They spawned twice, about a year apart. I got juveniles from both spawns.
The juveniles from your spawn look a lot like the ones I got. Did any get a hump?


----------



## fishopolis

i only kept 6, and none have much of a hump on their heads.. the problem with any breeding program for red texas is growing out the fry... cuz it takes a while, and u need a lot of space. and only a very small percentage turn out nice (what percentage of yours changed colour and have blue dots? i think i only got one good one out of 3 spawns...)


----------

